# identify gender by cloaca



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I was told the v shape bone just before the tail bone of pigeon, which is called cloaca, can be used to identify the gender of bird.

I first tried on my adult birds,it is true, the cock bird has very narrow cloaca while the hen has very wide one.

then I tried on the young chicks, almost all of them have cloaca wide enough to fit one finger, even one I thought definitely must be a cock bird.

on the contrary , one small hen, which I think she must be hen,has very very narrow cloaca.

so I am confused now, is it right to use cloaca to identify the gender??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Some can have a guess when feeling it, but if it was reliable everyone would be doing it.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The shape if the babies' vents when the babies are 4-6 days old can determine the gender, the male vent seems to smile, the female vent doesn't. Scroll down to number 7 on the list at this link for photo that shows the difference: (macho means male, hembra means female) : http://www.torcaces.com/los-cimbeles/determinar-el-sexo-de-la-paloma/


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Feefo said:


> The shape if the babies' vents when the babies are 4-6 days old can determine the gender, the male vent seems to smile, the female vent doesn't. Scroll down to number 7 on the list at this link for photo that shows the difference: (macho means male, hembra means female) : http://www.torcaces.com/los-cimbeles/determinar-el-sexo-de-la-paloma/


Hey that's great visual! I'm going to try this out. Thanks for posting!


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

I also use the "vent" trick it works amazing on old birds but its a 50 50 %chance  

to my understanding the vents are to determine weather the bird can pass an egg.

larger vent is hen 

smaller tighter vent is a cock 

feel free to correct me if im wrong..


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

The no.5 pic in the link is not an accurate method. I even doubt its very basis. Every squeaker tends to balance with his tail when his neck is stretched by pulling the beak. Balance is what tails are meant for in birds. They will use the tail to balance themselves unconsciously. If you guys see the pics closely then you'll see that the neck of one squab is more stretched than the other and s/he has actually closed his eyes and used tail to balance and the neck of so called "he" is not that much stretched. I don't agree with that guy if he calls this theory working...

This cloacal thing also didn't work 100% for me.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I also agree because i know a hen pigeon who does not lay eggs and she has the narrow bones.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

:S a hen who does not lay eggs and has a tight vent? that don't make any sense why does she not lay eggs? im so confused


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Feeling the vent area is long been used. BUT it is a partial tool. First hens that have not LAYED there first egg the vent is often not open . Some inbred birds both cock and hen will have a looser vent.. Understanding the breed you have helps the most. Know what a hen and cock look like. And then every so often you still get fooled. But yes vent area can be used to help deturmin the sex.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mookeeman said:


> :S a hen who does not lay eggs and has a tight vent? that don't make any sense why does she not lay eggs? im so confused


because it's a cock bird.


----------

